# 1970 pontiac lemans 4 door



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

here is the thread i made for my 1970 lemans 4 door. i put it in member introductions by mistake and im not sure how to move the thread if i can

http://www.gtoforum.com/f36/new-pontiac-owner-63121/


----------



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

also i dont know if there is a interior restoration section but i have a question as it pertains to my dashboard. i just rebuilt the gauges etc. but my dashpad is extremely cracked from water leaks etc. how do i remedy the situation. i dont want to use a dashpad cover, because i just bought one from ames and installed it, and it has the same problem my buddy has had, which is that the bottom of the glove box door opening is improperly shaped making the bottom too small for the door to open. so how do i replace the dash pad with new material??


----------

